# I will be furious if the Wolves draft...



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I will be furious if the Wolves draft [player] at 3 and [players] in the second round. (You fill in the blanks with whomever you specifically DON'T want, but fear the Wolves could take.)


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Anyone not named OJ Mayo (unless we traded out of 3)

Drew Neitzel


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Brook Lopez (at 3) and any Golden Gopher in the second round. What? Spencer Tollackson and Dan Coleman aren't even remotely NBA prospects? TAKE THEM ANYWAY, says McHale, they're local kids...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yep, im furious if they take anyone but Mayo at 3, Second rounders im not so sure


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

They can do WHATEVER they want after they draft Mayo at #3. Please god, I've never asked you for much.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I'll be so pumped if this team comes into next season with Foye/Mayo/Brewer/Jefferson
the rest of the team is irrelivent at this point, OJ needs to be a wolf


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

OK, I know I said I was ok with Mayo in the other thread, but does every thread have to turn into a Mayo thread?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lol fair enough

but thats still what id be most furious about coming out of this draft

the other main thing i think would be if they finish the draft without picking up a center


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I thought Mayo was refusing to work out for the Wolves, sending a clear message he didn't want to be there? Also, on a video of Beasley watching the draft lottery, he was too complaining about MN being too cold, although Chicago isn't much different lol. 

As for me, not a Wolves' fan, but I would like to see them get good players and become good as I'm thinking about moving there, I would be mad if they took anyone other than Mayo, Beasley or Joe Alexander.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I thought Mayo was refusing to work out for the Wolves, sending a clear message he didn't want to be there? Also, on a video of Beasley watching the draft lottery, he was too complaining about MN being too cold, although Chicago isn't much different lol.
> 
> As for me, not a Wolves' fan, but I would like to see them get good players and become good as I'm thinking about moving there, I would be mad if they took anyone other than Mayo, Beasley or Joe Alexander.


He didn't come here, but they went to a workout elsewhere and watched and interviewed him. The text of the story is in one of the threads around this forum. I think most really high prospects would prefer not to come here: we suck and it's not exactly a lifestyle or endorsement destination for guys interested in certain scenes. But it's a great place, imo.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I really liked the twin cities when I lived there a couple years ago, but the winters really do suck there, and this is coming from a guy who lived his whole life in South Dakota lol. MN is a lot worse in the winter, believe it or not....at least it was the 2 winters I lived there. One thing about it though, at least it's not Milwaukee lol.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd like to add Longar Longar to the "furious" list. The Wolves plan to work him out, and he's got the Minnesota connection of having grown up in Rochester. While he's got decent bounce and is reasonably big, I've never liked the way he plays. He has always seemed soft, especially on offense, when I've seen him, with very little actual skill. Big and athletic, yet always leaves me thinking, "what, is that it??" Doesn't block a lot of shots, doesn't get a lot of rebounds, shoots a bad percentage from the floor and line... Plus, he's already 25, so it's not like he's a rough gem who has time to get some polish. Yet I can see the Wolves taking him with a second rounder. I'll be mad. (They're working him out this week before the draft, which is part of why I'm worried and bringing it up.)


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Anyone other than OJ (Brooke Lopez more specifically), and Drew Neitzel.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

bruno34115 said:


> Anyone other than OJ (Brooke Lopez more specifically), and Drew Neitzel.


Neitzel? Really?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

That's two "anybody-but-OJ/Neitzel" votes.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> I'll be so pumped if this team comes into next season with Foye/Mayo/Brewer/Jefferson
> the rest of the team is irrelivent at this point, OJ needs to be a wolf


yeah that will be a sick lineup with alot of potential


----------

